# Doodle me this...



## Brooks803 (Apr 28, 2013)

Finished these up to go out with some other commission pens. I've made the smaller version of these and like them so I decided to give the full size a try. For my hand they're perfect but I think I'll need to make some in both sizes for those with smaller hands.

First up is made with one of my Combustion blanks. Reverse painted black.


  













Second is done in one of my Vintage Blue blanks. Reverse painted with a medium blue.

  














Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 28, 2013)

They really are beautiful blanks, especially the fire blank.

Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## longbeard (Apr 28, 2013)

Those are stunning Jonathon. You make some of the most AMAZING blanks.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful blanks..


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 28, 2013)

I think it melted my screen!

Wow,those look super!





steve


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Those are great.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome! The colors really pop. 

When I made my first one, I was shocked at how large they were. They fit the hand nicely, though.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2013)

won't the acrylic melt if you light it on fire like that? :biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 29, 2013)

you make some of the most incredible blanks


----------



## Sataro (Apr 29, 2013)

Amazing blanks!!! Blue is probably my favorite color but that combustion blank really stands out!


----------



## BW Design Works (Apr 29, 2013)

There's a man living in the cap on the Combustion blank ! He looks a little Sketchy.....:biggrin:

As always Jonathon these are outstanding! You have a great gift for bringing out the most amazing color blends. Very nice work.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Your work is so alive and jumps off the screen like I could reach out and hold the pen.  As always, great work and while the vintage blue will always have a place in my collection the RED really steals the show here!  Awesome work


----------



## B Wo (Apr 29, 2013)

These both look awesome. 

"Combustion" is a really cool name for that blank style. It's fitting.


----------



## Russknan (Apr 29, 2013)

Love 'em both, but the combustion really lights MY fire! Russ


----------



## BSea (Apr 29, 2013)

That combustion blank is fantastic.  I've made a few of the smaller sketch/shop pencils, but never the larger one.  I may have to give that one a try too.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 29, 2013)

Jonathon,
Those are fantastic looking blanks. The finish is top notch.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 29, 2013)

I really like those blanks.  It's like smoke rising.


----------



## John Den (Apr 29, 2013)

Brilliant Pens brilliantly Photographed!
Regards and congratulations,
John


----------



## toyotaman (Apr 29, 2013)

Stunning blanks. Excellent work.


----------



## scottwood (Apr 29, 2013)

I love those blanks. Finish is like glass." Excellent "
Must have made the blue to put the fire out on that combustion one.
Beautiful!!!


----------



## jyreene (Apr 29, 2013)

Amazing blanks. Almost like you captured a photo of fire and another of some melting icecaps. So when do they go on sale?!


----------



## Tx.slopoke (Apr 29, 2013)

I sell a lot of those sketchers to construction hands I could really sell them with some of those combustion blanks


----------



## Timebandit (Apr 29, 2013)

Love em both, but the blue has got me, my favorite color!! Beautiful!!  I love how close you get to Bakelite. Never seen anyone else be able to recreate that vintage Bakelite look, but you got it!!! I could literally just sit and stare at it all day, its mezmerizing!


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2013)

WOW! Thank you EVERYONE for the kind comments! It really makes me :biggrin:



longbeard said:


> Those are stunning Jonathon. You make some of the most AMAZING blanks.


 
Thanks Harry! I should have mentioned that these wouldn't have been possible (atleast for a couple weeks) without your generousity of sending me the bushings!



BW Design Works said:


> There's a man living in the cap on the Combustion blank ! He looks a little Sketchy.....:biggrin:
> 
> As always Jonathon these are outstanding! You have a great gift for bringing out the most amazing color blends. Very nice work.


 
Lol...I try to stay out of the way! I try to block out the glare by standing off to the side. Guess I got caught in the wrong spot!



wiset1 said:


> Your work is so alive and jumps off the screen like I could reach out and hold the pen. As always, great work and while the vintage blue will always have a place in my collection the RED really steals the show here! Awesome work


 
Thanks Tim! Yeah the blue will always have a special meaning for me. It was the very first blank I ever made like this and it start this whole whirlwind of casting for me. The flame blank is just killer!



jyreene said:


> Amazing blanks. Almost like you captured a photo of fire and another of some melting icecaps. So when do they go on sale?!


 
Thanks! I just saw that you're pretty darn close to me. If you ever want to come out you're more than welcome. 



Timebandit said:


> Love em both, but the blue has got me, my favorite color!! Beautiful!! I love how close you get to Bakelite. Never seen anyone else be able to recreate that vintage Bakelite look, but you got it!!! I could literally just sit and stare at it all day, its mezmerizing!


 
Thanks Justin! So glad to see you on here! If it'll help with with your slump I'd be happy to send you some of the blues to try and get the movitation flowing :wink::biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (Apr 30, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> WOW! Thank you EVERYONE for the kind comments! It really makes me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're on, just let my wife have this baby first and I'm sure in no time I'll be free. It only gets easier once you have three boys right?


----------



## Toni (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome pens!! I just love the brown one!! Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## jsolie (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful!  And I like your self portrait in #3 :wink:


----------



## lorbay (Apr 30, 2013)

Man they look so fluid.sweet
Lin


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't remember you giving me one of those blanks? must be in that special box under the work bench you hide from me!!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Apr 30, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Love em both, but the blue has got me, my favorite color!! Beautiful!! I love how close you get to Bakelite. Never seen anyone else be able to recreate that vintage Bakelite look, but you got it!!! I could literally just sit and stare at it all day, its mezmerizing!
> ...



Might just have to take you up on that offer, though it may still be a while before i can get them flowing, with the move coming up


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2013)

Toni said:


> Awesome pens!! I just love the brown one!! Looking forward to meeting you


 
Thanks Toni! I'm looking forward to meeting you as well!



SerenityWoodWorks said:


> I don't remember you giving me one of those blanks? must be in that special box under the work bench you hide from me!!!!


 
Hehehe...They're actually in the OTHER special box under the work bench :wink:


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2013)

Timebandit said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > Timebandit said:
> ...


 
Well when you get done with the move give me a shout with the address and I'll see what I can do with the resent: :biggrin:


----------



## JH Customs (May 2, 2013)

I want 2 of your fire blanks! Those are wicked!


----------



## JH Customs (May 2, 2013)

Sorry, I meant combustion blank!


----------



## Ligget (May 3, 2013)

Those pencils are great for showing off the beautiful blanks they are dressed in, outstanding work as always


----------



## Emery (May 3, 2013)

Great looking. Love the fire blank. Have made the blue vintage and love it.


----------

